
Another example of why chaos on Android is good - tzury
http://scobleizer.com/2010/10/25/first-look-at-aro-another-example-of-why-chaos-on-android-is-good/
======
metageek
Interesting, but the meat seems to be buried in a 46-minute video. Not worth
it for me.

